

Ask HN: Should I focus on my designing skills or learn a coding language - niico

Im 22 years old and I have been designing for 5+ years now and I can see how my designing has matured over the time.
I just don't know if I should become a designer with coding knowledge or stay at my area of expertise and get even better designing.<p>I just dont know what to do.<p>Honest thoughts?
======
steventruong
Try it. See if you like it. The only way to know whether you want to do
something or not is after you've experienced it.

------
skarayan
It really depends on your goals, but personally, I would expand. Learn coding,
afterwards learn business, and so on ...

------
sixtofour
You should do both, but put the emphasis on the one you like more or would
prefer working in.

